# Drive Image 7 vs Norton Ghost, oppinions?



## WheresTheCat (Jul 5, 2003)

Any advice which one is "better", or another product maybe?? Thanks..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I have always used Ghost and it has always worked for me. I haven't used all of it's features to date so I cannot comment on them, but the imaging is pretty much fool proof.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I use DI 4 and I like it. Never tried Ghost.
I've heard DI 5 is good but :
http://www.langa.com/newsletters/2003/2003-07-03.htm

gives DI7 a poor review.



> DI7 Problems
> I ran into trouble almost immediately. The PowerQuest web site had neglected to mention that DI7 requires that Microsoft's ".Net framework" be installed; DI7 won't run at all without it. (The web site has since been corrected, and does now list .Net as a requirement.)
> 
> .Net is a Microsoft initiative that so far offers almost nothing at all for end users, except the hassle of a huge, 40MB install. Even Microsoft's own .Net propaganda pages stress its value is mainly to developers--- and mostly corporate developers, at that. For example, at http://msdn.microsoft.com/netframework/productinfo/features/default.aspx , Microsoft lists .Net benefits such as "Realize New Business Opportunities, Reduce Time-to-Market, Write Less Code...."
> ...


----------



## WheresTheCat (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmmm.. I'll have a look at version 5, if it's still sold, the 7.0 sound's iffy. Thanks...


----------



## Ben Jonson (Aug 9, 2003)

DI7 also has dual-boot difficulties:

"Information about this shortcoming is found only at the end of a read-me file that's buried within a sub-folder on the program CD and will be first seen by most users only at the point where the program finishes installing".

Source:
http://www.computervideo.net/sep03-4.html

Aaaaarghhhh...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Neither worth buying. I can't say it but I'm sure you know what I'm referring to now...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You are too clever stealing it from P2P sites.


----------



## jbredmound (Jul 27, 2003)

I have started using Acronis True Image , and I really like it. It's simple and fast, making back-up pretty painless.


----------



## bigGoof (Sep 12, 2003)

Actually, Drive Image does not have a problem with multiboot systems. If the original reviewer had carefully read the section in the read me file he would have found that three conditions are listed as a scenario where Drive Image might not be reliable. The three conditions are :

1. a multiboot system

2. Drive image installed on two or more OS's

3. Images created in two or more OS's using incremental backup.


As you can see, it is not the dual boot that is the problem but creating images from multiple OS's using incremental backup options. This should be a big Duh!!!

Drive Image should be installed in just one OS on any system and all images made from that OS. Multiboot should be fine in that case.

HTH

BigGoof


----------



## Rox Shox (Jun 25, 2003)

Ghost - been using it for two years straight.


----------



## zridling (Sep 27, 2003)

This just in:

Cupertino, Calif. - Sept. 23, 2003 
Symantec Corp. (Nasdaq: SYMC) today announced that it has signed an agreement to acquire PowerQuest Corporation. The acquisition is intended to combine market-leading deployment, imaging, provisioning, storage management, and disaster recovery technologies into a new enterprise solution for managing, protecting and recovering servers, workstations, laptops and handhelds, called Active State Management. The acquisition, conditioned upon customary regulatory approvals and PowerQuest shareholder approval, is expected to close by the end of 2003.

That truly sucks because earlier in the month I'd just spent $70 on Drive Image 7. So I feel chumped by Norton. I won't go near a Norton product, so Acronis, here I come!


----------

